# Jackson can't ban the open carry of firearms, judge rules



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.clarionledger.com/story...ckson-cannot-issue-ban-open-carry/3197862001/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

thanks


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you want to stop gun deaths, how about locking up those who commit gun crimes and throwing away the key? The answer is not to handcuff law abiding citizens, the answer is to lock up the criminals for a long long time.


----------

